# Name help



## fulldishes (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am opening up a new catering company. I have already a small cafe and a store located adjacent to it, which I am Turing into a catering only office. I was wondering what "job title" someone would use for his or her name on the business card. I am the owner but I didn’t want to put that on the card, I was trying to think of something catering related, and cute but yet also professional. Does anybody have any suggestions? Thanks so much!


----------



## curiouscuisine (Jun 30, 2010)

What kinds of foods/events will you be catering for?


----------



## fulldishes (Jun 29, 2010)

The menu is not an specific region or ethnic background, we base our selves on provided the customer with wholesome meals, and we also custom a clients need


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What are your job descriptions? owner/chef/bottlewasher?

What type of cuisine?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Chef...........People what to know the food is being cook by a professional, not a Bottle-washer......Chef BillyB


----------



## fulldishes (Jun 29, 2010)

i am the operator, i do not do the cooking, i meet and greet the clients i travel to and from, i and the face of the company, but i do not cook the food.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

fulldishes said:


> i am the operator, i do not do the cooking, i meet and greet the clients i travel to and from, i and the face of the company, but i do not cook the food.


Event Coordinator

Event Director

Event Manager

Operations Coordinator

Operations Director

Operations Manager


----------



## fulldishes (Jun 29, 2010)

thank you Pete, I appreciate it!


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Event Planner

All the best with your new adventure

Gypsy


----------



## corechefs (Jun 14, 2010)

Operations Director fits the bill, good suggestion by PeteMcCracken


fulldishes said:


> i am the operator, i do not do the cooking, i meet and greet the clients i travel to and from, i and the face of the company, but i do not cook the food.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Event reads like a party, where operations reads like a big machine.

MTC


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

When I sell a catering, I guarantee 200% that the Food and every detail will be exactly what I say it is. How many people do you have working for you, that you can give that much responsibility and guarantee success. I would hire some one to meet and greet, I would be back in the kitchen guaranteeing my guarantee...................nothing wrong with being the owner, who better to ask a question........ChefBillyB


----------



## fulldishes (Jun 29, 2010)

yes this is true thank you guys very  much, i also agree with you Chef Billy, Well right now i have a very good pro chef, but when it comes to the cooking, that is'nt my forte, i can over see and make sure it is 200 percent before it is given, or produced but when it comes down to it i will hire some one to meet and greet  thats the easy part thanks agian


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif NEVER EVER GO INTO THE CATERING BUSINESS AND ADMIT COOKING IS NOT YOUR FORTE. Knowing how to cook is not something to be ashamed of. Nor is the not knowing how to cook something to be proud of. Be a little more diplomatic, like Henry Ford and say "I employ people that do it better than I can"

I have heard a lot of news reporters say "I can't cook or I am a poor housekeeper" I wonder who they are trying to impress. How can you critic someone or supervise if you can't do it yourself, That's how your customer will see it. You could call yourself a CEO, We all know what they do. RIGHT./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

perception.....even if you sit at the computer, smooze with customers, go on site visits or manage events, the public likes thinking that the owner or CEO, is also the "chef".    Unless you hired a big name draw chef that with their name alone you'd get business......you will be thought of as the person in the kitchen.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

caterchef said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif NEVER EVER GO INTO THE CATERING BUSINESS AND ADMIT COOKING IS NOT YOUR FORTE. Knowing how to cook is not something to be ashamed of. Nor is the not knowing how to cook something to be proud of. Be a little more diplomatic, like Henry Ford and say "I employ people that do it better than I can"
> 
> I have heard a lot of news reporters say "I can't cook or I am a poor housekeeper" I wonder who they are trying to impress. How can you critic someone or supervise if you can't do it yourself, That's how your customer will see it. You could call yourself a CEO, We all know what they do. RIGHT./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


My General Manager told me years ago, if you want to fire your Chef, you better know how to cook. The next day I started my cooking career.

One other thing, if your customer has a problem with the food, the buck stops with you, there is no way you can pass the buck and blame your Chef.IMHO I would have the Chef at the planning meeting so the client gets a good feeling that the food is prepared by a professional Chef, and all the other details are taken care of by you, and your staff. This way it shows your catering company is a group of professionals. In my company, I take total accountability for every part of the operation, it would take a well qualified person, to prove to me, they have a high amount of drive, attention to detail, passion, and detection to the success of the function........Chef BillyB


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello

I am new on ChefTalk Forum.   I have read several comments and advice about starting a catering business.  I have learned and made notes.  I will be starting my catering service very soon. Working from a community center kitchen has help keep some of the cost down.  I didn't go out buy everything that is needed for my business.  I use what I have and if I don't have it, then I will buy.  My husband has done major changes in our family van.  I can transport food, drinks without spilling.  I can also keep foods hot and foods cold.  Keep me prayers as I continued to give excellent service as well as keeping cost down.  Within six months, I will be searching for a building of my own.   I will keep you posted.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

welcome Cathy....please let us know how your doing.


----------



## melany424 (Jul 21, 2010)

alright so i been thinking about getting into the catering business but not exactly a full-on catering thing. id like to do like a delivery lunch catering service and im really having issues with trying to think of a name. i dont like to stick to one type of cuisine, i love cooking all different types of food. i love cooking simple, comforting food that anyone can enjoy. i just dont know where to begin with a name that will fit what im trying to go for. anyone have any ideas?

thanks,

Melany


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

choosing a name is so personal....

there are discriptive names: Just Lunch, Brown Bag, Local Eats

there are companies that have owner's name or something special to them: Shannon's treats

If you are just starting out and don't have name recognition I would opt for the discriptive name.

Comfort, different, lunch delivery service.....I'd start out by making a list of what you are providing then come up with words that discribe them.


----------



## melany424 (Jul 21, 2010)

yea, id like to think of a desciprtive name more than having my name in it somehow... thanks for the help


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

lunch on demand...

at your service .. a lunch delivery business

ring and bring lunch delivery

need lunch? we deliver

we deliver good food


----------



## fromthecookery (Jul 29, 2010)

I have on my website Founder/ Principal Chef. That leaves for people to understand for themself if you do the actual cooking or not, and it also allows you to take credit when people complement you how delicious the food is... I must admit this is not necessarily a cute name but it does the job...


----------

